# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Sherdog members ??? ... i need a favor

## QuieTSToRM33

To all u sherdog guys ......... there's a video on there that I cant download since I'm not a member ......... and im not gonna waste a membership on just 1 video 

So i was wondering if one of you guys could download it and let me get it off you

The video is called 

*In the Gym : An Inside Look at American Top Team*

help me out here ... im considering joining ATT and would love to see this video

----------


## sonar1234

I actually got banned from sherdog last week for speaking my peace, i hate that forum and think everyone over there are assholes.

Sorry i cant help you out on this.

----------


## sonar1234

Check on youtube you might find something on this

----------


## Panzerfaust

Jesus man, give me some time, i do work you know.

I will do it ASAP!

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Jesus man, give me some time, i do work you know.
> 
> I will do it ASAP!



didnt know whether u got my PM or not 


thanx bro .. i appreciate it

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> I actually got banned from sherdog last week for speaking my peace, i hate that forum and think everyone over there are assholes.
> 
> Sorry i cant help you out on this.



i really dont post much on sherdog ... a lot of immaturity on that board 

i just read in the grappling/standup forums

----------


## sonar1234

> i really dont post much on sherdog ... a lot of immaturity on that board 
> 
> i just read in the grappling/standup forums


Sherdog is a great website, but the forum like you said is packed with pencil neck keyboard wannabees.

----------


## Panzerfaust

I cannot find this video?

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> I cannot find this video?



its on sherdog . com 


here's a link to it 


http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=952

----------


## Panzerfaust

> its on sherdog . com 
> 
> 
> here's a link to it 
> 
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/videos/videos.asp?v_id=952



You have to be a paying member to download that.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> You have to be a paying member to download that.



so im guessing ur not a paying member 

thanx anyway though

----------


## Panzerfaust

No, i don't pay for that stuff. Give it some time, it might surface.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

bump ..... just in case anyone is a Sherdog . com member

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

bump

----------

